# conoscere la serpe dal serpe



## elemika

Buona sera,
sono incerta sul significato della frase seguente:

_Stai attento, ragazzo, alle donne. È più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe_.

Qui "conoscere" vuol dire "distinguere"??

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Senza contesto è difficile capire cosa possa dire con esattezza..


----------



## elemika

Il padre racconta a suo figlio la storia di un re e di sua giovane moglie: durante una canicola la donna prima ha voluto offrire a Zeus i  due figli del re, quelli della prima moglie, e poi, quando i bravi ragazzi erano scappati,  "tanto fa che la gente decide di pigliarsi il re e bruciarlo".
Ma quando la gente stava per buttarlo nel falò il tempo si è guastato, è venuta giù l'acqua e ha spento il fuoco.
E il re, "buon uomo perdona tutti, anche la moglie"

E poi segue il brano già citato....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se dovessi fare un'ipotesi, direi che significa

_ È più facile *ri*conoscere la* serpe* dal *serpe*_



> _*SERPE* s. f_. (region. o lett. _s. m_.)
> *1* *serpente*, spec. se non grande e di specie non velenosa | _a serpe_, a spirale | _scaldarsi_, _nutrire una serpe in seno_, (_fig_.) beneficare una persona che poi si rivelerà nemica | _prov_. : _le cose lunghe diventano serpi_, non è mai opportuno differire troppo la conclusione di qualcosa DIM. _serpicella_, _serpiciattola_, _serpicina_ ACCR. _serpona_, _serpone_ (m.) PEGG. _serpaccia_
> *2* (_fig_.) *persona ipocrita e infida*.



ma potrei anche essere fuori strada.


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Paul,
non ci ho pensato!

Dunque si presume che alcune donne siano le serpe vere e proprie (ma non tanto grandi e non velenose )
 mentre le altre siano infide e ipocrite ( per di più? ).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elemika.

Di che opera fa parte quella frase?
Mi risulta piuttosta oscura, principalmente per due motivi:

- la costruzione _"È più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe_" mi suona innaturale: sei sicura della presenza del _più_? L'abbinamento di _più_ e _dal _in questa frase stride. Una costruzione più normale sarebbe_ "È più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe" _(dove _conoscere _avrebbe il significato di _riconoscere/distinguere_) oppure_ "È più facile conoscere la serpe che non il serpe" _(dove_ conoscere _avrebbe il significato di_ incontrare/trovare_);_

- _"la serpe" (come si dice abitualmente nell'italiano contemporaneo) o "il serpe" (come si dice soltanto regionalmente o come usato da autori letterari come per esempio Dante) sono assolutamente sinonimi: vedi sul dizionario Treccani. 

Col termine "serpe"  si identificano un po' tutti i serpenti nostrani di medio-piccole dimensioni (vedi la definizione data sul nostro dizionario): principalmente rettili innocui, non velenosi (popolarmente chiamati "bisce", vedi qui), ma anche la velenosissima vipera (vedi qui). Quando la parola "serpe" è usata figurativamente, per indicare una persona infida, subdola e malvagia, è perché si associa il comportamento di questa persona a quello della vipera (o dei serpenti velenosi in generale).

L'unica supposizione che mi viene da fare è che nel tuo testo il termine al maschile sia usato per indicare un innocuo serpentello (come la biscia) e al femminile invece per indicare la pericolosa vipera.
Il padre, dopo aver raccontato quella storia che evidenzia la malvagità della protagonista femminile, mette in guardia il figlio verso le donne in generale. Il significato dell'oscura frase _È più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe _potrebbe quindi essere uno dei seguenti:

1._ E' facile distinguere le vipere dalle bisce_ (se stai attento. Quindi tieni gli occhi aperti quando incontri una donna ed evitala se è del genere vipera);
2. _E' più facile trovare vipere che bisce_ (all'interno del genere femminile. Quindi stai attento e cerca di evitare le prime).


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Connie ,
grazie della tua risposta (è molto utile e bella questa ricerca sulle serpi!)

La frase originale è stata tratta dal libro di Cesare Pavese "Dialoghi con Leucò" ("I fuochi").
La storia del re Atamante iterpretata da Pavese si può trovarla qui (pp.143-144) (come gli inserimenti in italiano nel testo tedesco), inclusa la frase discussa.

Lette ancora e ancora la tua risposta e la risposta di Paul  devo confessare che prima non avevo pensato alle serpi come  vespe e bisce 
e mica pensavo alle donne come specie di serpi  (forse in quanto sono donna...)

La mia interpretazione della frase si appoggiava sul fatto che davvero è una faccenda molto molto difficile distinguere (_conoscere_) un maschio (il serpe) da una femmina (la serpe),
ma intendersi delle donne (_conoscere le donne_) è anche più difficile. Visto che è il dialogo tra due pastori (il padre e il figlio) avevo trovato naturale il confronto tra i rapporti umani e la natura selvaggia.

Mi era venuto il dubbio sul significato di "conoscere" come "riconoscere, distinguere" (vs "conoscere"=intendersi (delle donne)) 
ma adesso risolto quello dubbio (grazie a voi!) 
mi vedo costretta a ripensare sul significato della frase.

Grazie ancora,
e buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Elemika.


> non avevo pensato alle serpi come  vespe vipere e bisce


Ho letto il brano e sono giunta alla conclusione che la prima parte della frase (che sotto ho messo in blu) è da intendersi come avevi fatto tu, cioè che la morale misogina del padre (_Stai attento, ragazzo, alle donne. È più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe_.) potrebbe essere:
_
"Stai attento alle donne, ragazzo, perché è più facile [distinguere/riconoscere una serpe femmina da una serpe maschio] / [stabilire il sesso di una serpe/ sessare una serpe] __che [__riconoscere le donne malvagie ed evitarle/__difendersi o salvarsi dalla cattiveria delle donne/trovare donne benevole tra le malvagie]." 
_


----------



## elemika

Grazie della tua pazienza e del tuo aiuto, Connie.
_Vipere_, sì! 

Ma guarda che Paul e tu avete letto qualcosa tra le righe!!!

Infatti nell'altro dialogo ("Gli uomini") gli dei conversando tra loro degli uomini mortali dicono:

"BIA:...Soltanto vivendo con loro [uomini] si gusta il sapore del mondo.
CRATOS: O delle donne, delle figlie di Pandora, quelle bestie?
BIA: _Donne o bestie, è lo stesso_. 
Cosa credi di dire? Sono il frutto più ricco della vita mortale."

Mah...ora anch'io mi sento una vipera (o una biscia?)

Comunque,
buona domenica!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

elemika said:


> Mah...ora anch'io mi sento una vipera (o una biscia?)


No, dai!
Il racconto è basato sulla mitologia greca e si sa che gli antichi Greci erano misogini fin nelle ossa (p.es. vedi qui e qui), quindi non farti influenzare!

Considerato l'eccellente livello del tuo italiano, mi permetto di correggere qualche piccolo errore, affinché tu possa perfezionare ulteriormente la lingua. 
(Alcuni immagino siano solo di battitura, perché hai poi scritto correttamente le stesse parole in altri punti dei tuoi post):


> ...di della sua giovane moglie... _(per riferimento alla relativa regola grammaticale vedi l'inizio di pag.2: link)_
> ...e poi, quando dopo che i bravi ragazzi erano scappati...
> Grazie, Paul, non ci ho avevo pensato!... _(perché il senso è "prima che tu me lo dicessi non ci avevo pensato")_
> ...le serp*i* vere e proprie...
> La storia del re Atamante i*n*terpretata da Pavese si può trovarla si trova/si può leggere qui... _(al limite puoi dire anche "si può trovare qui", ma non "trovarla", perché il complemento oggetto -la storia- è già espresso a inizio frase)_
> ...risolto quello dubbio...  _(il dubbio/quel dubbio;  lo squalo/quello squalo)_
> ...mi vedo costretta a ripensare sul *il* significato della frase. _(se intendevi "riconsiderare il significato")_
> _oppure:_......................... ..............*al*............................. _(se intendevi "riflettere attentamente sul significato")_


Una buona domenica anche a te!


----------



## elemika

Grazie per i link thumbsup e per le correzioni (mi hai letto nel pensiero - non osavo chiederti ).

Per quel che riguarda la misogenia,  mi consolo con la storia di Odisseo e Penelope:

Leucotea: E quest'uomo amava un cane?
Circe: Un cane, una donna, suo figlio, e una nave per correre il mare.
...Con lei [Penelope] tutto, anche il pasto quotidiano, era serio e inedito...

Grazie ancora!


----------



## francisgranada

La mia interpretazione spontanea della frase in questione (alla prima lettura) è stata questa:

_È più facile distinguere un serpente da un altro serpente, che una donna da un'altra donna._

In altre parole:

_È più facile distinguere un serpente velenoso da quello non velenoso che una "malafemmina" (furba, cattiva, malvagia ...) da una donna "buona". _

Insomma, secondo me, oltre che si tratta d'una metafora (serpente - donna), si tratta anche di una certa contrapposizione tra qualità esterne e quelle interne (il carattere): nel caso dei serpenti la differenza è riconoscibile dalla forma del loro corpo, della testa, degli occhi e dal colore/ornatura ecc ... mentre nel caso di una donna (o essere umano in genere), la differenza non è "visibile" e quindi più difficilmente riconoscibile.

Poi dopo, ho notato anche la differenza del genere grammaticale utilizzato (_la serpe dal serpe_). Ma avendo letto il contesto (post #3), questa non mi pare troppo rilevante (se non per motivi formali, enfatizzando la "differenza") ... O mi sfugge qualcosa?


----------



## elemika

Szervusz, Francis!
Vuoi dire che le apparenze ingannano se si tratta delle donne ma non delle serpi?


----------



## francisgranada

Szervusz, Elemika 

Infine sì ... oppure anche. O meglio, le "apparenze" del serpente ingannano lo stesso (mimicri ecc.), ma sono più facilmente riconoscibili. 

(ti ho mandato una e-mail)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

Interessante la tua interpretazione!
("Malafemmina" però non significa "donna malvagia" bensì "donna di malaffare". Vedi qui).

Riguardo alla prima parte, "_E' più facile distinguere una serpe velenosa (vipera) da una innocua (biscia)..._" era la prima cosa che avevo pensato anch'io, però è molto strano in italiano l'uso del doppio genere nella stessa frase (perché normalmente si dice sempre "la serpe" e mai "il serpe), per cui successivamente mi sono convinta che questa scelta dello scrittore fosse da ascrivere ad una precisa volontà di segnalare il genere femminile o maschile dell'animale, come Elemika aveva interpretato (anche se avevo notato che nella traduzione il genere non è stato differenziato).

Comunque, quale che sia l'interpretazione della prima parte, non cambierebbe quella della seconda parte ("_...che non distinguere una donna malvagia da una buona_") come hai ben espresso, che sottolinea l'impossibilità di capire dall'aspetto esteriore quali siano le qualità caratteriali degli esseri umani.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Connie. 



> ... però è molto strano in italiano l'uso del doppio genere nella stessa frase ...


Da non madrelingua, prima non ho neanche accorto l'utilizzo del doppio genere  ... Ma continuo a pensare che il genere (in questo caso) probabilmente non sia significativo, semplicemente perché il sostantivo _serpe _è di genere femminile (come lo dici tu), oppure in alcune regioni (secondo il Treccani) di genere maschile. Insomma, non mi pare probabile che ci sia qualche regione dove la parola _serpe _venga usata in entrambi i generi appunto per distinguere il maschio dalla femmina ... Questo però non esclude un voluto/consapevole "gioco di parole" da parte dell'autore ....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Che bella domanda, Elemika.  
I "Dialoghi con Leucò" sono un vero groviglio di figure mitologiche e di riferimenti autobiografici, non facili da interpretare. 
Inizialmente avevo pensato ad un richiamo al padre di Ino, moglie di Atamante, che, alla morte, fu trasformato in serpente dagli dei: "E' più facile conoscere la serpe dal serpe" avrebbe potuto significare "buon sangue non mente" D), ma Cadmo non era un padre infido e il discorso non fila. 
Ho pensato quindi che, di fatto, Cesare Pavese ha sempre avuto un rapporto molto difficile con le donne e, nei suoi romanzi, spesso la donna ha un duplice aspetto: Franco Giacone, ne "La donna in Pavese" dice "per Pavese la donna è da un lato donna-terra-madre, legata all’ambiente contadino dell’infanzia; dall’altro è figura beffarda, lontana, estranea e irraggiungibile." L'intreccio mitologico-autobiografico dell'opera mi fa pensare che "serpe" (figura mitologica che si fonde con la concezione personale) simboleggi "serpente/rettile" da una parte e "persona infida/velenosa" dall'altra. 
In sostanza, forse l'esortazione rivolta dal contadino al figlio potrebbe significare "Stai attento alle donne, è più facile distinguere la serpe/il serpente dal serpe/da chi ha un animo/cuore infido/cattivo".


----------



## ohbice

Unisco (per quanto vale) una mia personale lettura a quelle precedenti, già ben argomentate: è più facile distinguere un serpe da una serpe che capire le intenzioni di una donna. Non si tratta qui (sempre a mio modesto avviso) di distinguere una donna da un'altra: la difficoltà sta nell'interpretare l'animo femminile.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, P!  

Sì! Voto per la tua! 
"Stai attento alle donne, ragazzo. E' più facile riconoscere un serpente femmina da un serpente maschio (che conoscere/sapere quello che hanno in animo le donne)".


----------

